# A question from an American regarding Canadian health care



## therising (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello all, and, greetings from Buffalo, NY.

As you are probably aware, we have a had a lot of discussion in the States lately about a new government-sponsored health care plan.

Those who are against having any type of government sponsored plan often point to Canada - and we hear horror stories, about how poor the health care (supposedly) is in Canada, and how the citizens dislike it. We hear stories about Canadians coming to the States to seek medical attention.

Then, on the flip side, we, sometimes hear stories about how the Canadian system is just absolutely wonderful.

Unfortunately, many of these stories are not substantiated, so, must of us don't know what the truth really is.

That's why I'm turning to you folks....I would like to hear honest opinions about your health care system. We are about to (possibly) take a major step in the States....and I would like to hear your advice -- should we do it?

As expats, you will have a uniquely helpful perspective.

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

therising said:


> Hello all, and, greetings from Buffalo, NY.
> 
> As you are probably aware, we have a had a lot of discussion in the States lately about a new government-sponsored health care plan.
> 
> ...


Nobody has contended our system is perfect. It has faults, but for the greatest majority of Canadians it works very well. I could send you plenty of stories about family and friends who like myself have had excellent care for major illnesses.
Thank you but we'll keep our system, faults and all.


----------



## limey65 (May 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Nobody has contended our system is perfect. It has faults, but for the greatest majority of Canadians it works very well. I could send you plenty of stories about family and friends who like myself have had excellent care for major illnesses.
> Thank you but we'll keep our system, faults and all.


Basically - if you pay for 'extended health insurance' either through your employer or privately, you get speedier care. If you pay only the say $98 per couple for the basic care, you have to wait for non-emergency stuff.

I was on my back for seven months waiting for a disc removal in severe pain because I don't have the full expensive type. Became hooked on drugs in the meantime too. Cold turkey was hard but I did it.

Apparently the hospital should have 'titrated ' me off it but even though they were told I was on hard pain killing pain relievers I was discharged with nothing.

Give me the UK system every time, even thoug it is also double layered for those woth money.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Say, would anyone here mind if I "borrowed" this thread for the Expat lounge?

I've been following the debate over the health care issue back in "the old country" and lately I've had comments from Americans back there regarding horror stories they have heard about the French system - which are simply not true, or easily explained once you know and understand how the system here works.

I'm sure the folks from Switzerland, Japan, the UK and other countries would have some interesting and valuable insights into "socialized medicine" as they experience it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

My partner, son and I are hopefully coming to Canada and with all the news at the moment, we were wondering roughly how much it costs for a family of three to be covered by healthcare. I know that some provinces in Canada are free, others are not. Could anybody give me a rough estimate of what basic and full cover costs and also which provinces are free?

Thank you.


----------



## trailingspouse (Aug 15, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> My partner, son and I are hopefully coming to Canada and with all the news at the moment, we were wondering roughly how much it costs for a family of three to be covered by healthcare. I know that some provinces in Canada are free, others are not. Could anybody give me a rough estimate of what basic and full cover costs and also which provinces are free?
> 
> Thank you.


I can speak for Ontario.

In Ontario individuals do not pay for OHIP (Ontario Health Insurance Plan). It is funded by employer contributions, but even if you are unemployed you are covered. It covers all doctor, specialist and hospital visits, but does not cover drugs outside of a hospital stay, dental, eye care or physiotherapy/chiropractic. Some employers provide additional insurance for these non-covered items as a benefit or you can purchase a private policy if you wish eg Blue Cross. 

You need to be resident in Ontario for 3 months before you are covered by OHIP, so you'll need to buy a policy to cover you for that 3 month waiting period. We just did that as we returned from living overseas. We used 21st Century Insurance. 

I just read a very disturbing article about Americans being unable to return home after living in Canada, as they now find themselves uninsurable back home. Worth reading if you are an American considering a temporary move to Canada. Sorry, as I'm new to the board I'm not allowed to post links yet, but if you search for James Glave: Private Health Care is Stranding US Expats Overseas, you'll find the article in the Huffington Post.


----------



## trailingspouse (Aug 15, 2009)

therising said:


> Hello all, and, greetings from Buffalo, NY.
> 
> As you are probably aware, we have a had a lot of discussion in the States lately about a new government-sponsored health care plan.
> 
> ...


Canadians and Brits frequently complain about their healthcare system, but only until they go overseas to countries which don't have state funded schemes. Most have no clue how much their care actually costs. Be sure to watch the video segment in the Huffington Post article which I referred to in my previous response.

Personally I can't imagine why a country wouldn't want to ensure all its citizens have a minimum level of healthcare. Shouldn't it be just as universal as education?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

In Ontario individuals do not pay for OHIP (Ontario Health Insurance Plan). 

I am sorry but your statement is untrue. Most Ontarians pay a healthcare premium introduced about three years ago by the Provincial Government. It is on a sliding scale based on income. It is hidden in taxes so doesn't show as a direct charge.


----------



## trailingspouse (Aug 15, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> In Ontario individuals do not pay for OHIP (Ontario Health Insurance Plan).
> 
> I am sorry but your statement is untrue. Most Ontarians pay a healthcare premium introduced about three years ago by the Provincial Government. It is on a sliding scale based on income. It is hidden in taxes so doesn't show as a direct charge.


Oh wow, thanks for that. I'm obviously not up-to-date.:redface:


----------



## progpen (Aug 16, 2009)

*This is quite valuable information...*

as we will be moving to Toronto in the (near?) future. My wife has asked that I make sure we are as prepared as possible.

Thanks again!


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

trailingspouse said:


> Canadians and Brits frequently complain about their healthcare system, but only until they go overseas to countries which don't have state funded schemes. Most have no clue how much their care actually costs. Be sure to watch the video segment in the Huffington Post article which I referred to in my previous response.
> 
> Personally I can't imagine why a country wouldn't want to ensure all its citizens have a minimum level of healthcare. Shouldn't it be just as universal as education?


I would like to endorse this comment, my wife and I recently arrived in Vancouver without luggage from the UK, our medication in the luggage. We had to get our wallets out to replace this. It is not until you have to do this you realize the cost of what we in the UK take for granted. The British NHS has it's faults but we prefer being able to see a doctor or hospital at the point of need without worrying about cost. The down side of all this as most Brits will say is higher taxes. 

Tripp


----------

